# Egg eating. Photo



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like I'll be breaking up that trio 

I had 2.2 in this XXL exoterra for some time but 3-4 mo ago I couldnt find one of the males. Well, the 1.2 that remains have been seemingly happy enough, although no tads  hum.....

I even tried to 'chase' her away [after the picture] to get her to drop the egg [which was about 3 days developed] but she held onto it and ran about the tank, eventually under the litter and poof...

Anyone have an extra INIBICO tarapoto male


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

well at least you got a great shot out of the ordeal.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Why is it bugs have to be moving about to illicit a feeding response, yet they will eat eggs?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Because they are not really feeding when they eat eggs. They are simply wiping out the competition! In theory this would give their own offspring a better chance. Or maybe it's just "A woman scorned..."!


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

sports_doc said:


>


I'll have mine sunny side up.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Great shot............the little stinker!

Deb


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing picture!

She's got a great look on her face. A mix between 'uh oh I've been caught' and 'hah! you're too late!'.


----------



## Spotty (Oct 23, 2008)

I imagine Shawn had an equally colorful expression on his face when he first saw her. Sorry about the lost eggs but thanks for taking time to share this interesting shot!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

She has got "guilty" written all over her face.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Because they are not really feeding when they eat eggs. They are simply wiping out the competition! In theory this would give their own offspring a better chance. Or maybe it's just "A woman scorned..."!


I don't think he's remarking on the fact that the frog is feeding but that the frog even recognizes the object without it moving to eat it.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> I don't think he's remarking on the fact that the frog is feeding but that the frog even recognizes the object without it moving to eat it.


I've been curious about this too.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Pretty amazing. It's just part of their programming (I think back to the ant experiments with various pheromones painted on ants)...maybe it has a smell that says 'eat me'!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> I don't think he's remarking on the fact that the frog is feeding but that the frog even recognizes the object without it moving to eat it.





frogface said:


> I've been curious about this too.





earthfrog said:


> Pretty amazing. It's just part of their programming (I think back to the ant experiments with various pheromones painted on ants)...maybe it has a smell that says 'eat me'!


Either by smell, sight, memory, or a combination, it is obvious that frogs can identify eggs. They come back to check on them and water them, all the time. They watch their progress and manage to find them when it is time for transport. 
I'm just saying it is a different response than the feeding response. I would guess that seeing movement when feeding helps to make sure they are not eating dead rotting bugs or ingesting particles of dirt.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Either by smell, sight, memory, or a combination, it is obvious that frogs can identify eggs. They come back to check on them and water them, all the time. They watch their progress and manage to find them when it is time for transport.
> I'm just saying it is a different response than the feeding response. I would guess that seeing movement when feeding helps to make sure they are not eating dead rotting bugs or ingesting particles of dirt.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was going to remark on the parenting instincts but it was late and I got lazy.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

It's interesting that she knew it wasn't hers as well. I've seen somewhere people trying surrogate parents for Tads that were being ignored... Maybe this only happens when a competing female is in the same Viv? Meaning that if you put some eggs from another pair in with a lone female she wouldn't eat them? 

You guys all get such great photos... Makes me jealous. I witnessed my first calling yesterday. So much to learn.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Shawn,

Great picture... It is a great shot. 

Ed


----------

